# Photomatix plug in -> "Plugin did not start correctly"...



## JJD.Photography (Apr 12, 2009)

I am trying to use the Photomatix plug in and getting the following message box in LR:

Plugin did not start correctly

Please check whether you invoked the plugin by choosing 'File > Plug-in Extras'

Once I hit OK, the selected files start pricessing in the top left of LR.  The RAW files are shown as TIFF and all 3 process.  Photomatix even opens but nothing happens....

I have tried using the plugin with both right clicking and selecting the plug in from the File tab up top.

Systems:

Vista Home
LR 2.3
Photomatix 3.1.3

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Apr 12, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling Photomatix?  If you had already installed Photomatix without the LR plugin then you need to reinstall and say yes when prompted the install the plugin. There is no need to uninstall Photomatix first just make sure it isn't running.


----------



## MMarz (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the same problem...  Photomatix opened after LR appeared to do it's thing, but no images were opened. 

Also tried to reinstall...no luck


----------



## Scott O (Apr 14, 2009)

Email Photomatrix tech support with your question.  They will send you detailed install directions to be used with Vista.  I won't go into detail as I haven't done it yet, but it sounds like a known problem with a known solution...


----------



## JJD.Photography (Apr 15, 2009)

I ended up closing both applications and restarting the pc.  I then reopened the two applications and the plug in worked flawlessly.  I didn't do any reinstalls or changes to the software, so I do not know what was the cause or why it's working now.


----------



## Scott O (Apr 15, 2009)

You are ahead of me then.  I did the reinstall as instructed and it still doesn't work!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Apr 16, 2009)

Scott, from your signature I see that you are running Vista 64. Have you contacted the author and verified that it works in 64-bit mode?


----------



## Scott O (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I have, and yes, it does!  The solution seems to be to right click on the Lightroom icon and choose "Run As Administrator".  I have no idea why this is the case but it seems to be...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting that back Scott!


----------



## Papaya (Jun 6, 2009)

*Same thing here*

Hi. I have the same problem. When exporting photos to Photomatix via the plugin, Photomatix starts up but then nothing else happens! I have tried every solution I can think of like reinstalling, turning off anti-virus, changing admin rights and so on, but still the same thing. Please help me out here!
I'm using XP Pro Swedish, LR 2.3 and Photomatix 3.1.3. Cheers!


----------



## Papaya (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone got a solution to this problem? Still having the issue here.
I'd be really grateful if someone would help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2009)

Papaya, did you try asking Photomatix?


----------



## snowdust (Jun 14, 2009)

I am having the same issue, so I thought I would check here if there was a known solution.

I did email them yesterday, and can you believe I got an actual response late on a Saturday night. One known issue they said was if the file name contained non acsii characters.  This in not my case.  They gave me a link to the 3.2 beta version, but that did not help.  He asked that I let them know if I was still having the issue so they could research.  I will post back with what the next response is.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks snowdust, keep us posted!


----------



## snowdust (Jun 16, 2009)

I may have stumbled on the problem.

In the export page, after you select Photomatrix as where to export, .jpg is the default export file type.  I don't think Photomatrix recognizes .jpg.  Only raw and .tif.  Switching the "export to" type as .tif, things seem to work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job snowdust!


----------

